# Evitar circuito de control de luces LED



## stormcleric (Ago 14, 2020)

¡Buenos días!

Tengo un problema con un jardín hidropónico Klarstein como este:


Se supone que debería hacer un ciclo de apagado - encendido pero no se enciende, sólo se apaga. 

Quiero conseguir que esté siempre encendido, sin tener que pulsar el botón. ¿Tiene corriente? Encendido. ¿No tiene corriente? Apagado, claro.

Se alimenta por medio de un transformador de contínua que le proporciona 12V 2A (24W).

Por dentro tiene un circuitillo que es más o menos así:



El pulsador es el botón de encendido/apagado. La entrada de corriente, bueno, ya se ve. Y la cosa esa naranja son dos pitorros, término técnico, para la conexión de la lámpara, que es así:




La lámpara, cuando el circuito recibe alimentación por primera vez, está apagada siempre. Entiendo que eso será culpa de uno de los chips.

¿Cómo podría hacer para conseguir que siempre se alimente la lámpara?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 14, 2020)

fotos de la placa, de los dos lados, con buena calidad y no movidas, gracias vuelvas pronto


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2020)

Así, sin datos se hace complicado adivinar.
También deberías de indicar que es lo que hace contra lo que debería de hacer.


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 14, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Así, sin datos se hace complicado adivinar.
> También deberías de indicar que es lo que hace contra lo que debería de hacer.



Cuando se pulsa el botón, debería comenzar un ciclo de 14 horas de lámpara encendida y 10 horas de lámpara apagada, y así continuamente.

Pero no funciona. La lámpara se apaga tras las primeras 14 horas, pero no vuelve a encenderse.

Lo que estoy buscando es alguna manera de conectar directamente la alimentación a la lámpara, para que siempre esté encendida, y controlar los tiempos yo con un enchufe temporizado.

Y solo tengo un soldador de estaño, no puedo reprogramar los chips ni nada.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2020)

Vale, entonces tendrás que desmontar la placa y ver si puedes encender directo los leds.
Como "medio funciona" mide que  corriente consumen y a que tensión trabaja la lámpara y a partir de ahí, si ya tienes claro que deshechas todo lo demás  puedes hacer un circuito que haga la función que deseas.


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 16, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Vale, entonces tendrás que desmontar la placa y ver si puedes encender directo los leds.
> Como "medio funciona" mide que  corriente consumen y a que tensión trabaja la lámpara y a partir de ahí, si ya tienes claro que deshechas todo lo demás  puedes hacer un circuito que haga la función que deseas.



¿Puedes darme alguna idea para hacer eso sin romper el cargador? Encender directamente los LED, digo.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 16, 2020)

stormcleric dijo:


> ¿Puedes darme alguna idea para hacer eso sin romper el cargador? Encender directamente los LED, digo.



necesitamos que nos muestres la placa para saber cómo funciona asi poder decirte que hacer, no todos tenemos una granja hidropónica como esa en casa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2020)

Las plantas se estresan si las iluminas las 24 horas.


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 16, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las plantas se estresan si las iluminas las 24 horas.



El ciclo de luz lo haré con un enchufe temporizado.



capitanp dijo:


> necesitamos que nos muestres la placa para saber cómo funciona asi poder decirte que hacer, no todos tenemos una granja hidropónica como esa en casa





Perdón por no despegar la pegatina blanca esa, me acabo de dar cuenta. Creo que está ahí para ayudar a que no se suelte el cable rojo que viene del botón de encendido.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2020)

Si haces un puente de ahí a ahí la luz led quedará encendida, seguro que abajo de la pegatina esta el circuito temporizador
Puedo decir que los leds se alimentan con mas de 12V así que si es necesario utilizar la placa


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Si haces un puente de ahí a ahí la luz led quedará encendida, seguro que abajo de la pegatina esta el circuito temporizador
> Puedo decir que los leds se alimentan con mas de 12V así que si es necesario utilizar la placa



Ver el archivo adjunto 195131


Si puenteo con un cable donde me dices, las luces se encienden muy muy poquito. Vamos, que hay que fijarse incluso, para apreciarlo.

He quitado la pegatina por si sirve de algo. ¿Y si puenteamos desde algún punto de la entrada de corriente al ON? He ido toqueteando por ahí pero no he visto cómo conseguir que estuvieran las luces encendidas siempre.

Si toco el ON con el dedo directamente ya se enciende, pero también se apaga.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 20, 2020)

Que se me hace que el  integrado en donde esta el cable del touch, tambien controla el encendido de la fuente de los leds. por eso el puente que hiciste no enciende los leds correctamente, no se que tanta practica tengas haciendo diagramas pero la solucion me parece que es hacer el puente en U5 y checar que señal activa la fuente de los leds que en este caso  esta del lado derecho de la foto arriba del inductor 470, ya que en las fotos que pusiste se ve que una pista conecta entre el integrado del touch y algun integrado del lado de la fuente de los leds.

PD: Fijate si te da continuidad en estos puntos marcados con azul, de ser cierto, entonces el integrado del touch activa la fuente de los leds en conjunto con el integrado que conecta y desconecta el negativo de los leds.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2020)

Ah ahora veo mejor de que se trata, tambien debes puentear el U2


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Que se me hace que el  integrado en donde esta el cable del touch, tambien controla el encendido de la fuente de los leds. por eso el puente que hiciste no enciende los leds correctamente, no se que tanta practica tengas haciendo diagramas pero la solucion me parece que es hacer el puente en U5 y checar que señal activa la fuente de los leds que en este caso  esta del lado derecho de la foto arriba del inductor 470, ya que en las fotos que pusiste se ve que una pista conecta entre el integrado del touch y algun integrado del lado de la fuente de los leds.
> 
> PD: Fijate si te da continuidad en estos puntos marcados con azul, de ser cierto, entonces el integrado del touch activa la fuente de los leds en conjunto con el integrado que conecta y desconecta el negativo de los leds.





capitanp dijo:


> Ah ahora veo mejor de que se trata, tambien debes puentear el U2



Vale, luego pruebo. ¿Algún consejo para puentear? Porque los chips son bastante pequeños y mi pulso no es lo que era.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 20, 2020)

Yo antes de puentear me fijaria que integrado es el de la esquina derecha superior. ¿Que modelo es ese integrado?


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> Ah ahora veo mejor de que se trata, tambien debes puentear el U2


 Puenteando U5 y U2 a la vez, no he conseguido nada. Al puentear U2 da chispazo. 



DownBabylon dijo:


> Yo antes de puentear me fijaria que integrado es el de la esquina derecha superior. ¿Que modelo es ese integrado?


¿A cuál te refieres?


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 20, 2020)

stormcleric dijo:


> Puenteando U5 y U2 a la vez, no he conseguido nada. Al puentear U2 da chispazo.
> 
> 
> ¿A cuál te refieres?


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)




----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 20, 2020)

stormcleric dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 195211


Lo que sospeche, si se controla a la par del U5. 
Si no te quieres complicar lo mejor es ver cuantos leds usa y calcular la fuente que necesitan para anular el circuito original porque probablemente sea un arreglo en serie de leds.
PD: Se menciona que colocando una resistencia de 100k entre EN y VDS queda activa la fuente.


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> Lo que sospeche, si se controla a la par del U5.
> Si no te quieres complicar lo mejor es ver cuantos leds usa y calcular la fuente que necesitan para anular el circuito original porque probablemente sea un arreglo en serie de leds.
> PD: Se menciona que colocando una resistencia de 100k entre EN y VDS queda activa la fuente.



Lo de la resistencia sería bastante interesante...

Calcular los ledes es más difícil porque tendría que romper la lámpara, no veo que se pueda desmontar fácilmente. ¿Sabiendo que se convierte el voltaje a 50V y que la fuente da 2.0 A, no se puede calcular?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 20, 2020)

Entonces si era un driver, puentear U5 y poner el pin 2 del FP7208 en estado alto , después de ver esto no encuentro algún elemento que haga el ciclo del que mencionaste al principio del hilo aunque el HC8T04xx podria ser ademas de un interruptor touch algo asi


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 20, 2020)

Hola, has chequeado el manual para saber si es posible configurar los tiempos de encendido y apagado?


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, has chequeado el manual para saber si es posible configurar los tiempos de encendido y apagado?



Hola, no, no es posible, estos tiempos son fijos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2020)

Los tiempos son fijos ya que ese aparetejo lo venden para enraizar esquejes y multiplicar plantines . . . mayormente de María


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 20, 2020)

Me expresé mal, me refiero a si es configurable la forma cíclica de encendido/apagado.


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 20, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Me expresé mal, me refiero a si es configurable la forma cíclica de encendido/apagado.



No, no se puede configurar nada. En teoría: si tiene corriente y le das al botón de encendido, comienza un ciclo de 14 horas encendido, 10 horas apagado, y así hasta que le vuelves a dar al botón. Pero como dije, no funciona.


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 21, 2020)

Bueno, pues ha sido un fracaso total. Para cuando he conseguido poner la resistencia, que ya me ha costado un rato, no hacía lo que quería y necesitaba un estímulo (que no sé exactamente cómo lo hacía) para que se encendiera. El botón de encendido quedaba completamente inutilizado, eso sí.

De todos modos he dejado el chip hecho un asco, así que tendré que probar la opción de encender los ledes directamente.



DownBabylon dijo:


> Si no te quieres complicar lo mejor es ver cuantos leds usa y calcular la fuente que necesitan para anular el circuito original porque probablemente sea un arreglo en serie de leds.



Son 22 x 5 = 110 ledes.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 21, 2020)

stormcleric dijo:


> Bueno, pues ha sido un fracaso total. Para cuando he conseguido poner la resistencia, que ya me ha costado un rato, no hacía lo que quería y necesitaba un estímulo (que no sé exactamente cómo lo hacía) para que se encendiera. El botón de encendido quedaba completamente inutilizado, eso sí.
> 
> De todos modos he dejado el chip hecho un asco, así que tendré que probar la opción de encender los leds directamente.
> 
> Son 22 x 5 = 110 leds.


5 series de 25 leds cada una?


----------



## stormcleric (Ago 21, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> 5 series de 25 leds cada una?
> 
> 5 series de 25 leds cada una?



5 series de 22 en todo caso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2020)

Fijate cómo están conectados , pueden ser también 22 series de a 5  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 21, 2020)

Me sumo a la teoría cómo comenta DOSME.
Viendo el circuito, los condensadores asociados a la alimentación de los LEDs son de 50V, por lo tanto seguramente trabajan en 35V aprox.
Una serie de 22 LEDs requiere 60V mínimos para lograr la conducción de ellos.
Así que por descarte la serie es de 5 LEDs.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 21, 2020)

si los caps en paralelo a los diodos son de 50V no creo que esa sea la tension de los leds
Lo ideal seria una fuente step up con corriente ajustable


----------



## antocalder (Ago 30, 2020)

amigo, dele su tiempo de carga


----------



## stormcleric (Oct 14, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Me sumo a la teoría cómo comenta DOSME.
> Viendo el circuito, los condensadores asociados a la alimentación de los LEDs son de 50V, por lo tanto seguramente trabajan en 35V aprox.
> Una serie de 22 LEDs requiere 60V mínimos para lograr la conducción de ellos.
> Así que por descarte la serie es de 5 LEDs.



Pues tendrá que ser eso.

Ayer descuajeringué la lámpara y esto es lo que hay por dentro. No puedo despegar las dos pletinas donde están los ledes. Voy a investigar lo de la fuente.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 14, 2020)

stormcleric dijo:


> Pues tendrá que ser eso.
> 
> Ayer descuajeringué la lámpara y esto es lo que hay por dentro. No puedo despegar las dos pletinas donde están los ledes. Voy a investigar lo de la fuente.


A pues mira, ahi dice que es a 12v, de igual modo, con el circuito original y funcionando, mide cuanto voltaje da en esas terminales de la palca de los led, asi aseguras que si son a 12v los arreglos.


----------



## stormcleric (Oct 15, 2020)

DownBabylon dijo:


> A pues mira, ahi dice que es a 12v, de igual modo, con el circuito original y funcionando, mide cuanto voltaje da en esas terminales de la palca de los led, asi aseguras que si son a 12v los arreglos.


El circuito está muerto... 

No podía resistir la tentación de conectar directamente el cargador de pared a la lámpara y los ledes se iluminan, pero poco. Así que supongo que irán a un voltaje mayor, como se mencionaba en un mensaje anterior, tal vez del orden de los 35V.

Mañana voy a una tienda de electrónica que tienen una fuente regulable de 30V a ver si saco algo más en claro.


----------



## stormcleric (Oct 16, 2020)

Bueno pues un éxito la vista a la tienda de electrónica, hemos sacado varias conclusiones:

1) Sí, me he cargado el integrado.
2) Como ponga los ledes con 35V me quedo ciego yo y el vecino de enfrente.

Parece que con 18 voltios la cosa ya ilumina bien.

Así que el nuevo plan es conseguir un cargador de portátil de esos universales, con tensión regulable manualmente, una cosa de estas:


Luego cojo el integrado y me cargo los chips de control de las patillas de alimentación para que no me derive la corriente, y luego sueldo el + y el - a la fuente regulable. Así puedo aprovechar el conector de la lámpara, que es bien cómodo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2020)

Recuerda que los leds se controlan por corriente y no por tensión. Que es lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.
Osea NO es lo mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2020)

Los Sres. Chinos , en contra de las leyes de la Física-Electrónica , manejen las luces de emergencia (muy similares a tu Grow) con *exactamente* 3 Vdc por led . . .


----------



## stormcleric (Oct 16, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Recuerda que los leds se controlan por corriente y no por tensión. Que es lo mismo pero no es lo mismo.
> Osea NO es lo mismo.


Claro, eso es lo interesante del asunto, porque una cosa es que... es una de...

No tengo ni idea de lo que estamos hablando. Sólo sé que necesito una fuente que me entregue unos 18 voltios a 2 amperios, por si las moscas, aunque mis nulos conocimientos de electrónica me dicen que podrían ser 1,5 amperios. Mejor dicho, que soporte esos amperios, para que no se queme.

Por aprender un poco del tema... ¿a qué te refieres exactamente, y cómo me afecta?


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2020)

Bien funciona
Mal humo

Sólo en eso, nada grave.


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 16, 2020)

Te recomendaria hacer el diagrama de los arreglos de los leds, se suele poder ver cuantos hay conectados en series de cuantos o en paralelo, y asi determinas bien tu fuente.


----------



## stormcleric (Oct 16, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Bien funciona
> Mal humo
> 
> Sólo en eso, nada grave.


Cruzaremos los dedos entonces.



DownBabylon dijo:


> Te recomendaria hacer el diagrama de los arreglos de los leds, se suele poder ver cuantos hay conectados en series de cuantos o en paralelo, y asi determinas bien tu fuente.


Es que no tengo ni idea de cómo van. La parte con la conexión está entre dos placas metálicas bien pegadas la una a la otra, y eso sí que no lo voy a abrir. Y menos después de ver que tengo la solución tan cerca...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2020)

No, no te recomiendo cruzar dedos.
Mejor haz lo que te han propuesto, sacar un esquema de como van los diodos y poner un limitador de corriente. Lo mas simple una resistencia.
O comprar un elevador dc-dc que los hay por miseria con regulación en corriente.


----------

